# Application Photo Iphone



## ch0obid0o (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je fais énormement de montage photo sur mon iphone, j'ai donc beaucoup d'appli pour les faire mais il m'en manque une, je pense vraiment qu'elle existe mais j'en connais pas l'intitulé ! 
Une application qui me permettrait d'insérer une photo dans le texte (et non le contraire, j'en ai déjà pleins!), en avez vous déjà entendu parlé ou vu ? Si oui, pourriez vous m'en faire part ? 
Merci beaucoup 
Ch0o


----------



## VirgilP (21 Juillet 2013)

Avec Photoshop Touch t'as essayé ?


----------

